# Shooter or not



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Would anybody consider this buck a shooter he is an 11 pt with a split brow tine .Im not a trophy hunter and will kill him if I get the chance he is the biggest Ive got on cam so far plus some small bucks .I know some wont shoot just any deer He would be the biggest I ever killed if I get him size makes no difference to me I usually kill whatever comes in 1st but this yr since I got a camera I may wait for him since I think he's a dandy be even better if my 10 yr old boy could get a crack at him


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

That’s a trophy buck no ifs and or buts. I don’t think anyone on earth would let that buck walk if they had a shot! Hope you get him


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Murder him.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, let it fly ! Your post is somewhat confusing tho ? Sounds like you’ve already decided? but size doesn’t matter to you ? but you’re going to wait on him? If he’s a good deer for you, shouldn’t matter what anyone else thinks!! That would be one hell of a memory for your boy if he got him!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Absolute shooter.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kill him.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

If you don’t shoot him your neighbor will


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I would take that buck everyday of the week twice on sunday


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

All depends on what you already have on the wall.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> All depends on what you already have on the wall.


I have none on the wall never killed one that I thought was worthy of it


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> Yes, let it fly ! Your post is somewhat confusing tho ? Sounds like you’ve already decided? but size doesn’t matter to you ? but you’re going to wait on him? If he’s a good deer for you, shouldn’t matter what anyone else thinks!! That would be one hell of a memory for your boy if he got him!


Size don't matter but after I seen him I would like to take him .This is the 1st yr Ive had a blind and a feeder on my property always hunted my Brother n law's farm because there is more deer there but after getting a camera and seeing whats behind my house I may get picky lol Ive always been a meat hunter which I still am but with a buck like that I will try and hold off to see if I can kill him before I kill the does for meat I will be in the blind all day tomorrow be the 1st time Ive had the chance to get in it


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

a b


MagicMarker said:


> If you don’t shoot him your neighbor will


Im lucky I have no neighbors that hunts


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

his antlers could use a little more mass on the tines for the trophy hunter. but for the rest of us its a deer of a life time. if you get the shot you'll never regret taking it.
sherman


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Shooter!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Murder him.


Not to be picky here, but you sound like a PETA member! You CANNOT murder a game animal! You can kill them. 

Look at the body of the deer, not just the antlers! Getting a little bit of a "brahma bull" hump over the shoulders, and showing a bit of paunchiness. Look at his head. It's thick from top of head to jowl and blunt, not narrow and thin! That's a buck near his peak, and he may not be able to grow bigger antlers! WHACK THAT DUDE IF YOU GET THE CHANCE!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Not to be picky here, but you sound like a PETA member! You CANNOT murder a game animal! You can kill them.
> 
> Look at the body of the deer, not just the antlers! Getting a little bit of a "brahma bull" hump over the shoulders, and showing a bit of paunchiness. Look at his head. It's thick from top of head to jowl and blunt, not narrow and thin! That's a buck near his peak, and he may not be able to grow bigger antlers! WHACK THAT DUDE IF YOU GET THE CHANCE!!


You can not be serious. Slim daddy feel free to harvest him like he is an ear of corn or a carrot.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Size don't matter but after I seen him I would like to take him .This is the 1st yr Ive had a blind and a feeder on my property always hunted my Brother n law's farm because there is more deer there but after getting a camera and seeing whats behind my house I may get picky lol Ive always been a meat hunter which I still am but with a buck like that I will try and hold off to see if I can kill him before I kill the does for meat I will be in the blind all day tomorrow be the 1st time Ive had the chance to get in it


Look forward to a picture. The only thing that really matters with taking a deer is you.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

I’d have to see him in person, send me your coordinates and I’ll stop by and have a look . I’m available anytime this hunting season


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah what erieislender said. if for some reason he's not good enough for you please contact me. i'm retired so hunting time is not an issue.
sherman


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Every whitetail in Ohio is a "shooter." There are no antler restrictions. If it's a mental thing you watch too much TV.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If he walked in front of me he wouldnt walk any farther He might run for 40 yards before he faceplanted 
Take 'Em


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

he's definitely a solid deer....but a young one. If he is in an area where you think he can make it another year.....better watch out cause he will be an absolutely stud if so! But its your tag. Right now hes still a solid buck. If it were me im waiting one more year and he will be a giant.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

If you have a chance to harvest this magnificent animal, do it. I have pictures of bucks a lot like him, and I have hunted pretty much everyday for a week. And I haven't seen any of them. You are never guaranteed to even see a buck like this during the daylight hours. Be patient with the smaller bucks. Cause they can never grow up to look like this one if you harvest them when they are younger.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> If you have a chance to harvest this magnificent animal, do it. I have pictures of bucks a lot like him, and I have hunted pretty much everyday for a week. And I haven't seen any of them. You are never guaranteed to even see a buck like this during the daylight hours. Be patient with the smaller bucks. Cause they can never grow up to look like this one if you harvest them when they are younger.


He aint been back yet those are the only pics I got of him got several small bucks also a 3 pt 4 pt and a very small 8pt I set in the blind from 7 am to 1 pm today never seen a thing must not been moving in this rain but yesterday I got a bunch of pics of does and 1 buck


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Carpman said:


> Every whitetail in Ohio is a "shooter." There are no antler restrictions. If it's a mental thing you watch too much TV.


LOL not a mental thing Id kill him in a heartbeat Ill kill a doe if I have to .I just wanted to see if the trophy hunters would kill it but regardless I would like to kill it


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The last two days I have hunted pretty much all day with out seeing a deer. Tonight after the rain stopped I hunted for two hours. The rut is now on for our area. I saw 9 deer in a two hour time frame inning all over the place directed by the little head. If you want to slaughter this deer I would suggest spending the next two days to make it happen. Tomorrow the temperature drops into the toilet and will put the deer onto their feet during daylight. I am off for the next week before I go to Michigan. If you kill him and need help getting him out of the woods let me know. I will send you a pm with my info. Don’t need a thank you or a beer for my troubles. Your not putting me out. Let me know what you drink and I will pick it up before coming over. I’m not picky on brands. Good luck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep! Seems like we are entering "lockdown" time, when all those bucks you saw traipsing all over the place suddenly seem to disappear!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

My cousin killed his one a 1/2 mile down the road from me a couple yrs ago


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Helluva buck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Slimdaddy, have any idea what that buck scored? He's a bruiser!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a good deer that me


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Like my dad always said when I was growing up. Them horns don't make good soup, so I may not be the correct person to answer on this subject!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I have none on the wall never killed one that I thought was worthy of it


Well this one is a start then!


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

As long as he puts at least a lil shake in your fingers when he in coming into your stand then take him.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Would anybody consider this buck a shooter he is an 11 pt with a split brow tine .Im not a trophy hunter and will kill him if I get the chance he is the biggest Ive got on cam so far plus some small bucks .I know some wont shoot just any deer He would be the biggest I ever killed if I get him size makes no difference to me I usually kill whatever comes in 1st but this yr since I got a camera I may wait for him since I think he's a dandy be even better if my 10 yr old boy could get a crack at him
> View attachment 329363
> View attachment 329365
> View attachment 329367
> ...


I'd shoot him in a heartbeat. But probly bittersweet. I'd have to buy another freezer for all that venison.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't make the same mistake I have made over the years, want meat but have pics of big deer and pass up smaller bucks, never saw the big one again and shot no bucks. Had to shoot doe for the freezer late season. Its a split second decision between meat and horns unless you are only wanting big horns.


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Like my Dad said when I was growing up, the one you pass up is the one you won't get. I think that was about deer hunting???? BTW that is a nice buck!!! Your call he will be awesome next year if he makes it.


----------



## Peggy (Oct 9, 2016)

A shooter for sure, he is mature 4-5 year old with nice rack. Its those smaller 8 points that you have to make split second decision to shoot.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! Slimdaddy, have any idea what that buck scored? He's a bruiser!


170's I think he told me


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well he mustve just passed thru I haven't got no more pics of him Ive been in the blind a go od bit and Ive only had 1 little dinky doe come in my Husky was bigger than the deer wasn't abou t to shoot it


----------



## Educator (Jan 5, 2019)

That’s a fine buck for almost anyone. I’d take him and I have 5 on the wall.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Peggy said:


> Don't make the same mistake I have made over the years, want meat but have pics of big deer and pass up smaller bucks, never saw the big one again and shot no bucks. Had to shoot doe for the freezer late season. Its a split second decision between meat and horns unless you are only wanting big horns.


A couple years ago my buddy had a goofy rack spike walk in front of his blind, and thought about letting it pass. Then he reconsidered, since he'd let bucks like this walk before only to wind up eating tag soup! He wanted to eat venison so let the arrow fly. A short time later he called me asking for help to track this deer. It was well after dark, but I went out. 

The thicket behind his house is honeycombed with deer trails, and he couldn't figure out which one the buck took. I came out and we each took a trail. Eventually I found a spot of blood about the size of the period at the end of this sentence. This, plus a single hair stuck to the leaf! It was a tough tracking job. It was like that most of the way through the thicket, and we had to leave and come back the next day. 

Long story short, we found the buck and it was indeed a weird rack! The right spike was about 10" long while the left was about 3"! But the body of this buck was just huge! He about killed the both of us dragging him back to the barn! 

Once we got the hide off of him, we discovered why he had gone so far. The shot placement appeared perfect, right behind the shoulder. However, it hit a rib and deflected backwards, missing the offside lung entirely, exiting just behind the offside ribcage, just catching a bit of the paunch.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Nah, I'd pass. He's a baby. Surprised he doesn't still has his spots.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't know where he went but Ive not got anymore pics of this buck and the only one Ive seen while sitting in my blind is a little 4 pt and does so he mustve just been passing thru looking for more girl friends but Im still trying


----------

